
Lucy (sunlight bender robot) FREE PUBLIC BETA test launch Apply here - giovapanasiti
http://solenica.com/public-beta/?=hacker-news
======
giovapanasiti
Lucy is a completely new device that redirects sunlight wherever you need
sunlight to be. We need helpful users who can take Lucy in and tell us, based
on an extended period of time in their home, how and where they use Lucy, what
they light up with Lucy and the added functionalities they could see in future
versions. If you want to be one of our beta testers, please apply here

------
Umbert501
Very cool Idea! I applied please choose me :)

